# Spain Primera liga 10-11 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 8, 2010)

10 Apr 15:00 Malaga v Sevilla  3.25 3.25 2.25 +17  
10 Apr 17:00 Tenerife v Valladolid  2.00 3.40 3.75 +17  
10 Apr 17:00 Villarreal v Sporting Gijon  1.50 4.00 7.00 +17  
10 Apr 17:00 Xerez v Getafe  2.80 3.25 2.50 +17  
10 Apr 19:00 Real Madrid v Barcelona  2.50 3.40 2.70 +17  
11 Apr 14:00 Athletic Bilbao v Almeria  1.80 3.50 4.50 +17  
11 Apr 14:00 D Coruna v Racing Santander  2.00 3.40 3.80 +17  
11 Apr 14:00 Osasuna v Real Zaragoza  2.20 3.30 3.25 +17  
11 Apr 16:00 Espanyol v Atletico Madrid  2.50 2.80 2.80 +17  
11 Apr 18:00 Mallorca v Valencia  2.40 3.30 2.90


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 9, 2010)

Barcelona and Real Madrid will decide the title in a direct fight this weekend. Real doesnt have a loss at home and now they are out of the Champions league and the only thing that can save the season is the title. 
Messi is in great form and almost alone qualified Barca to th semifinals of the Champions league.
The last match between Real and Barca at this stadium finished 2-6 for the guests. 
Even though Real still doesnt have a loss at home this season, this cant continue forever and Barca is the ideal candidate to make it happen. For me Barca are in a better mood after qualifying in the Champions league, they are on a roll. 
Prediction: 2
@2.82 at Betfair


----------



## gavind (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll be watching Espanyol and defintely put my money on them next match.


----------

